# Questions for DP/DR experts.



## Mn9 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Im wondering, do you guys get fascinated about how we humans communicate? and how we process the info and respond to each other? Also Idk if this is normal, but when I feel confident or excited the derealization seems to go away. Also do you think if the root of depression and anxiety were cured the derealization would go away? like i think i got my derealization from social anxiety and not trusting my self or my own thoughts.


----------



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, I think about it so much other humans and language becomes weird.


----------

